# Would You Still Buy It If...



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

Not sure if this is the right spot for this but here goes...

Those of you who read and enjoy Michigan's Woods-N-Water News magazine, I have a question.

Would you still buy the magazine on a regular basis if the cover cost went up to $4.00 a copy? Currently, and for the last 7 years, it is $3.00.

Well? What inquiring minds want to know. Just wondering.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

I don't buy it now,,, specifically because of the price.


----------



## PWood (Aug 6, 2004)

It depends on a lot of things. If everything else jumped 33% in cost, my W&W subscription would be one of the first things to go.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

I have been a reader for years, Lately it seems that I dont find much in there for me. I hesitate to buy it for $3 these days, I wouldnt for $4.


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

It's cheaper than a gallon of gas William!

I do agree they need a little more content. The economy hits everything!

Thanks guys. Just wondering.


----------



## oxdog66 (Mar 8, 2011)

to large for me and most of my reading these days is via internet eiher phone or comp so i would say no and well its a good read just bulky and 4 dolls for an article or two.Which reminds me of the wheels and keels it used to be all or most private owned cars now its all adds for dealerships


----------



## icefalcon (Jan 30, 2009)

Get the online subscription. It is cheaper. Just hard to read it while "sitting".


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

icefalcon said:


> Get the online subscription. It is cheaper. Just hard to read it while "sitting".


 it averages out to about $2.50 per month doing it that way.


----------

